# Engineers Australia - CDR Help for Summary Statement



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I am a Mechanical Engineer from Pakistan, currently working in Saudi Arabia. I am in the process of getting my CDR completed for assessment by Engineers Australia.

I have completed the three career episodes and the CPD.

I need help with the 'Summary Statement' of a Professional Engineer. If someone can send me samples of the summary statement for a Mechanical engineer or a Maintenance Engineer, it would be really helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

expat-malik said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer from Pakistan, currently working in Saudi Arabia. I am in the process of getting my CDR completed for assessment by Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...




Summary statement should be prepared by giving reference to each aspect provided in the format against the section number in the CDR. 

Not sure how samples will work. Please share some specific details and let me see if I can help.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

varuni said:


> Summary statement should be prepared by giving reference to each aspect provided in the format against the section number in the CDR.
> 
> Not sure how samples will work. Please share some specific details and let me see if I can help.
> 
> ...


Hi Varuni,

Basically want help with the 'summary of how you have applied the element' to get an idea of what kind of information and what level of detail each element requires. The section number I can add according to my own episodes but just to get an idea of the summary part will help. Dont need the episodes, just the summary statement file would be great!


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

varuni said:


> Summary statement should be prepared by giving reference to each aspect provided in the format against the section number in the CDR.
> 
> Not sure how samples will work. Please share some specific details and let me see if I can help.
> 
> ...


I am basically confused by the meaning of some of the competency elements, specifically,

>>>"PE1.5 Knowledge of contextual factors impacting the engineering discipline"

What the hell does this mean?! I mean I got an overall 8 on my IELTS (9 on reading!) but I cant be sure as to what the above means..! 

So, getting a sample (a successful one!) would nudge me in the right direction basically..!


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

expat-malik said:


> I am basically confused by the meaning of some of the competency elements, specifically,
> 
> >>>"PE1.5 Knowledge of contextual factors impacting the engineering discipline"
> 
> ...


Got it.
Not sure if we can add attachment in PM. Will try it and send some sample.

Varuni


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

varuni said:


> Got it.
> Not sure if we can add attachment in PM. Will try it and send some sample.
> 
> Varuni


Hi Varuni,

You can email it to me on the below:
<*SNIP*>

Regards,


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

I am exactly in the same boat as you. I have completed the CDR and CPD and now I am stuck at Summary Statement for days. I would highly appreciate if you can send me a copy of the summary statement as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

alihasan said:


> I am exactly in the same boat as you. I have completed the CDR and CPD and now I am stuck at Summary Statement for days. I would highly appreciate if you can send me a copy of the summary statement as well. Thanks in advance.


The summary statement has been changed recently, becoming a little more detailed than the previous version...! So, even if you get someone's, it doesnt really help much now.. Unless you get it from someone who's recently gotten assessed.

Check the following link.. It helps a lot in explaining what is expected and required in each element:

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...tion/110318 Stage 1 Professional Engineer.pdf

Regards,
Malik


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> The summary statement has been changed recently, becoming a little more detailed than the previous version...! So, even if you get someone's, it doesnt really help much now.. Unless you get it from someone who's recently gotten assessed.
> 
> Check the following link.. It helps a lot in explaining what is expected and required in each element:
> 
> ...


I have already downloaded this file and I am trying to adhere to its guidelines but there are few things that really need explaining. For example I honestly dunno what does the following sentence mean. Can you please help me?

"Appreciates the formal structures and methodologies of systems engineering as a holistic basis for managing complexity and sustainability in engineering practice."

I did get 8.5 bands in reading but I can't understand this.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Another question. I would be grateful if somebody can guide me regarding these.

1. Can we bind/staple the CDR and summary statement etc?
2. Am I supposed to number all the pages?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alihasan said:


> Another question. I would be grateful if somebody can guide me regarding these.
> 
> 1. Can we bind/staple the CDR and summary statement etc?
> 2. Am I supposed to number all the pages?


Don't bind or staple the CDR. They have that mentioned in the guideline..
About the numbering, well I would suggest it's better to do it. Will make it easier for u n them.

Thats what my husband did..


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Another question that has been bugging me a lot. I will appreciate if you guys can help me. Thanks

Are we supposed to address all the sub elements of the Summary Statement in the CDR? For example in "2.2 i" for Professional Engineer....

"Understands the need for systematic management of the acquisition, commissioning, operation, upgrade, monitoring and maintenance of engineering plant, facilities, equipment and systems."

I have worked as a civil structural engineer and I am not sure this can apply to my work. Please help me


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

bumping for answers. please help


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

no answers yet  Please help


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

well i dont think i can give you a clear answer for that. But when my husband submitted the CDR and summary statement, he filled on all the points.. 
isnt the point 2.2 in Professional Engineer as follows:

*PE2.2 Understanding of social, cultural,
global, and environmental
responsibilities and the need to
employ principles of sustainable
development*

Maybe the summary statement has changed now. (we got it done in jan 2012)

All the points in summary statement are very general so u can just twist it around to something related to any episode of ur CDR. I suggest it would be better to cover all points.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> well i dont think i can give you a clear answer for that. But when my husband submitted the CDR and summary statement, he filled on all the points..
> isnt the point 2.2 in Professional Engineer as follows:
> 
> *PE2.2 Understanding of social, cultural,
> ...


Nah its changed now and the quote is from "i" subsection of 2.2 and honestly I think its extremely long and repetitive 
I thought about twisting it but I fear that they might reject it if I twist it too much 
I'll pm you stuff that I'll write for these confusing points (don't worry there are only three). I'll be grateful if you can check it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alihasan said:


> Nah its changed now and the quote is from "i" subsection of 2.2 and honestly I think its extremely long and repetitive
> I thought about twisting it but I fear that they might reject it if I twist it too much
> I'll pm you stuff that I'll write for these confusing points (don't worry there are only three). I'll be grateful if you can check it. Thanks in advance.


Yeah sure I'll be happy to help! 
Summary statement is extremely repetitive n boring. Writing the CDR took us a month but finishing the summary statement was so boring that we took around 3 months moving it here n there.. Just couldn't sit to finish it.. 
Don't fear rejection because of twisting around the words.. It's all almost the same so u would have to repeat n extend sentences n all..  pm me the details n I"ll check em out..


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Yeah sure I'll be happy to help!
> Summary statement is extremely repetitive n boring. Writing the CDR took us a month but finishing the summary statement was so boring that we took around 3 months moving it here n there.. Just couldn't sit to finish it..
> Don't fear rejection because of twisting around the words.. It's all almost the same so u would have to repeat n extend sentences n all..  pm me the details n I"ll check em out..


Thanks a lot. I have sent you the first one. Two more to follow . 
One more question, can I refer to my CPD and CV in the summary statement?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alihasan said:


> Thanks a lot. I have sent you the first one. Two more to follow .
> One more question, can I refer to my CPD and CV in the summary statement?


U have to give numbers to ur career episodes n then mention those numbers in a column in the summary statement. So it's easier to refer those numbers.
However, u can mention ur CV and CPD to explain or show any particular experience or skill. It won't be any issue.
I'll go through the one u sent me n pm u then.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> U have to give numbers to ur career episodes n then mention those numbers in a column in the summary statement. So it's easier to refer those numbers.
> However, u can mention ur CV and CPD to explain or show any particular experience or skill. It won't be any issue.
> I'll go through the one u sent me n pm u then.


Thanks. Anxiously awaiting your reply.


----------



## Sashadamaas (May 25, 2013)

*Summary statement*

Hi ... pls help me with summary statement ..it's been month n m still stuck.. I know de format is chngd but it wil do..... It wud be of a grt help for me...thnk u..


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

Dear expat-malik,

I am in the process of preparing my CDR at the moment. Just needed advise that from where can i get documents notarized in saudi arabia as i see that you are from KSA as well. 

Also, I am stuck at the summary statement, if someone can help me by sharing a sample that would be great. 

Br,
Ali


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

akashif said:


> Dear expat-malik,
> 
> I am in the process of preparing my CDR at the moment. Just needed advise that from where can i get documents notarized in saudi arabia as i see that you are from KSA as well.
> 
> ...


Check in following thread


CDR Objections.......How to deal?


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I completed the career episodes & then started writing my summary statement. After completing the elements now I am filling in the last column "Paragraph in the Career Episode where the Element is Addressed" but I realize that I am getting a lot of repetition. 
Just wanted to know that is it ok if the references repeat a lot of time in the summary statement against the elements that I have addressed in the career episodes? 

Br,
Ali


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello 
I just finished my CDR and I am preparing my summary statement, I have one question for experience people I know as a professional engineer we have to demonstrate all 16 competencies according to EA, my inquiry ; could I demonstrate each element by one paragraph from my episodes related to the competency? in another word how many paragraph should I mentioned in each copmetency element under the column ( paragraph where the element is addressed)?


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

While preparing my CDR, I asked EA about this - if it's mandatory to write something against each sub-element. For example, there are 10 sub-elements under *2.2*. They told me to mention only the those, that I had performed and were related to my study and/or work. In my summary, I mentioned 3-4 of them under each element.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Check in following thread
> 
> 
> CDR Objections.......How to deal?





codename47 said:


> While preparing my CDR, I asked EA about this - if it's mandatory to write something against each sub-element. For example, there are 10 sub-elements under *2.2*. They told me to mention only the those, that I had performed and were related to my study and/or work. In my summary, I mentioned 3-4 of them under each element.


Hi codename47 and thanks to your reply. preparing summary statement seem very confusing to me, if you could pass me yours i would appreciate it, by the way I am a civil engineer and it seem from your ANZSCO you are a mechanical engineer so it will not copied. if you feel ok my email [email protected]


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear All,

I would like to give my 2 cents in this. What I did was to first read, understand and try to finish my Summary statement first (Without writing reference paragraph) and then based on the summary statement, I started writing the CDR. By doing this I made sure that all the points mentioned in the SS is fully covered in CDR and not vice versa.


----------



## Struct_engr (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello, I am structural engineer in oil gas field from India. I wanted to know where I ll get the assistance for making summary of career episodes?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Struct_engr said:


> Hello, I am structural engineer in oil gas field from India. I wanted to know where I ll get the assistance for making summary of career episodes?
> Thanks in advance.


Just follow the guidelines of the latest MSA Booklet, everything is there. If you don't have it then you can download it from Engineers Australia official website.

Best of luck!


----------



## Struct_engr (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello,
Thanks for your prompt reply.
I have prepared career episodes. I just wanted to know the writing style.
Will you be able to share your one of the career episode, CPD, especially summary.

Regards,


----------



## azizhamidfar (Sep 3, 2016)

I am preparing my CDR for Structural Engineer and require some help from you, If someone who already got the approval from Australia-Engineers and PR-Australia, could help for those who are still in process. Kindly send me <*SNIP*> CDR for Structural/Engineer.

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Struct_engr (Apr 11, 2016)

You must have gone through msa booklet..First of all, you need to select three projects from your career which shows diversity, problem solving, some what managerial and coordination skills.
I wrote these career episode.4-5times I do not know the implications of sharing cdr. So I can not share mine but I ll definitely help you for review. While writing cpd, you ll have to fit your all trainings in one page and take care of split of types of trainings. You ll have to give cross reference from cdr to summary and from summary to cdr.


----------



## teji22singh (Aug 10, 2016)

*Need help to build CDR for mechanical engineering*

can anybody help by providing sample CDR for mechanical engineering

*I have moved your post to this thread. 

There are multiple exisitng CDR threads related to Mech Eng. already. 

Please search for and use existing threads. 

Thank you.

kaju/moderator*


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone let me know how does EA verifies the CDRs? Will they interview me? Will they contact my company and college?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone let me know how does EA verifies the CDRs? Will they interview me? Will they contact my company and college?


they wont fo anything like what you states.
what they'll do is check them for plagiarism and then go on and read them and review them along with summary staement and CPD.
if all competencies for prof engineer are covered they'll give you positive outcome otherwise offer you engineering technologist or a chance to rewrite them.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

